# Confused!!!



## Chilli (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

I would be very grateful if some one might be able to help or point me in the right direction. I would love to move from the UK to Canada (Vancouver) on a temporary work visa. 

How ever, I'm finding all the websites regarding visa options confusing and I'm not even sure if I have the necessary skills to get a visa?

Does any one know of some recruitment agencies that I can sign up to? Ideally I would like to work in the non profit sector and my work history is a combination of working in customer services, admin and the arts!

Any help would be very much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Dear Chilli!

Simply logon to jobsetc dot ca. Create your own profile and let the site pouring real jobs into your inbox daily 3 or 4 times. Remember to put original and true information about yourself. 

For all other visa and residency issues visit cicdot gc dot ca

Thanks.

-Kamran Mahmood


----------



## Chilli (Oct 14, 2008)

kkmm said:


> Dear Chilli!
> 
> Simply logon to jobsetc dot ca. Create your own profile and let the site pouring real jobs into your inbox daily 3 or 4 times. Remember to put original and true information about yourself.
> 
> ...


Hi Kamran,

Thank you for the info - much appreciated. Will definitely sign on to the site you suggested and try to get to grips with the temp visa!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

I came out to canada as a nanny. I applied to a job through 'The lady' magazine. The whole process only took about 5 months, but this was in 84. I had to be a 'live-in nanny, but after two years I could apply to become a landed immigrant which mean't I could do anything and work anywhere and no longer had to 'live-in. That process didn't take long. It worked on a point system, my work experience, savings, reason for wanting to become a landed immigrant, etc. Once accepted, which was only a few weeks, I was free to do what I wanted, but the papers took about 10 months to arrive.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Chilli welcome to forum,

If you are at the right age you could try BUNAC - Work and Volunteer programmes abroad for students and young people including Summer Camp USA for work options.
Good luck with your search.
Louise


----------

